# can you code embolizations per vessel? 61626



## psedgley (Feb 20, 2010)

In researching how many times you can use 61626 for embolization for epistaxis, the word is once per operative field..but not sure what this means. If pt has one procedure done, and 3 different vessels are embolized, the rt and lt internal maxillary, and the lt facial, then can you code 61626 3x with 75894 and 75798 3 times also, for each vessel embolized? (plus all the dx angios, and cath placements), Or since this was a single surgery just code it once ? It was done transcath by way of femoral artery..The info i found is contradictory...Dr. Z mentions using a 59 modifier so that makes me think i can code it for each vessel like you can with angioplasty/atherectomy rules, but then i read that only code it once per operative field....thanks!


----------



## Anug123 (Feb 22, 2010)

It is considered as one operative field and should be coded only once, embolization is performed to pack the nose from bleeding.  See Dr.Z

Regards
Prabhavathi


----------



## BARNABY (Feb 23, 2010)

*Embolizations per Vessel*

where did you get cpt code 75798? shouldn't it be 75774 for specific addition vessel studied?.


----------



## lizfiala (Jan 14, 2016)

So, to be clear, if embolizations are done on the left and right maxillary, this counts as only one operative field and 61626 should only be billed one time?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 22, 2016)

BARNABY said:


> where did you get cpt code 75798? shouldn't it be 75774 for specific addition vessel studied?.



All the vessels are bundled into the embolization code.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

